# Chicken feet



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Noticed a few people give chicken feet as a treat ..... Would I be able to source them from a butchers and dry them out in my dehydrator ? 

Or do you feed them raw?


----------



## Barkley Star (Feb 10, 2012)

I got some with an order from Raw2Go and they were just frozen. I gave them to the dogs frozen in summer as a treat. (It took a few atempts before the dogs understood what to do with them though!)


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Found some online dried ..1kg for £13 including delivery there is also puffed ones..whatever they are


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I bought some dried but now I have my own dehyrdrator I was going to do some in this.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> I bought some dried but now I have my own dehyrdrator I was going to do some in this.


We're they crunchy or chewy when dried ?


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I bought some from the market, 50p for a little tray. I feed them raw.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 3, 2011)

I get my supply from our local market.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I have always wondered about these our local market pet stall sells them, are they safe.. i dont like the look of them but sure the dogs would love them but never sure whether to try them or not.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> We're they crunchy or chewy when dried ?


Crunchy! The dogs love them


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Cleo38 said:


> Crunchy! The dogs love them


Thanks..think I will order some..where I live markets are a rare sight .. and I have never spotted them in a pet shop..noticed also you can buy dried chicken wings too , quite cheap

Is this a good price ??

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIG-DEAL-...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Dogs&hash=item3cd1122ce6


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

sharloid said:


> I bought some from the market, 50p for a little tray. I feed them raw.


oooh I'll have to have a look around my local market. Lucky would love some tasty chicken feet


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

God they look gross.. are the bones in them safe as well??


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

catseyes said:


> God they look gross.. are the bones in them safe as well??


If you think chickens feet look gross, you should see turkey feet  I prefer to feed turkey feet rather than chicken purely because they are a better size for my dogs.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I shall bump this rather than start a new thread..

Ive been looking at getting some of the dried chicken feet, yet having had a look at them, they seems a tad dangerous to me. Surely with the moisture extracted from the bone it makes it splintery and dangerous like a cooked bone?

Ive seen puffed ones too, and im sure that would be the same.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Nonnie said:


> I shall bump this rather than start a new thread..
> 
> Ive been looking at getting some of the dried chicken feet, yet having had a look at them, they seems a tad dangerous to me. Surely with the moisture extracted from the bone it makes it splintery and dangerous like a cooked bone?
> 
> Ive seen puffed ones too, and im sure that would be the same.


Thats what concerns me, the bones must shatter when theyre chewed.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

catseyes said:


> Thats what concerns me, the bones must shatter when theyre chewed.


the bones are so tiny in chicken feet and most of it is cartilage, the feet are really small aswell. I've fed the dried ones as i got them as a gift and they went down a treat

I buy raw ones and feed them as frozen treats normally


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Well they came today, went down a treat Mavis ate hers in seconds , Chester took about 15 mins


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

always fed mine fresh/frozen/raw x


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> always fed mine fresh/frozen/raw x


Where do you buy them from ?

They are a lot bigger Than i imagined ..dunno why ..lol


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

paddyjulie said:


> Where do you buy them from ?
> 
> They are a lot bigger Than i imagined ..dunno why ..lol


I dont buy them individually, but am given them in a bag of left overs from the butchers (bin bag £5) x I then sort through the bag and freeze whats good and dispose of what I dont need x


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

:w00t: jeez they look scarily freaky like you chopped an old persons fingers off or something..lol! ..mine definitely won't be getting any of those!!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

IncaThePup said:


> :w00t: jeez they look scarily freaky like you chopped an old persons fingers off or something..lol! ..mine definitely won't be getting any of those!!


:lol: they do look rather freaky


----------

